# Battery Change On A Seamaster F300hz



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

A colleague has an old f300Hz Seamaster (very thick, almost conical case) and would like to put a new battery in it, and get the bracelet refitted (the pins on one side are detached, one missing). Can anyone recommend a company/person to do this work? He says he has had the battery changed a couple of times, and each time it gets 'sent back to Switzerland for repair' and costs Â£250...

regards,

Tim


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

in_denial said:


> A colleague has an old f300Hz Seamaster (very thick, almost conical case) and would like to put a new battery in it, and get the bracelet refitted (the pins on one side are detached, one missing). Can anyone recommend a company/person to do this work? He says he has had the battery changed a couple of times, and each time it gets 'sent back to Switzerland for repair' and costs Â£250...
> 
> regards,
> 
> Tim


That's mental!

The bracelet on those is held on by a springbar, its a very short one as the lug width is 9.75mm.

the battery you need is a 344, make sure its the correct way round, + facing out.

if you've a case opener then it should cost less than a fiver all up.

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know you have a spring bar Tim!!

Go on, get yer tools out


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Into the gutter in only three posts, is this a record?

(Groan - "No, it's a post! Har, har, har.)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

How much Â£250









I'll do it for Â£100.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll do it for Â£90









But will probably contract it out


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll do it for Â£80


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Â£80


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> How much Â£250
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Â£250 was for the 'repairs' as well, but no doubt they charged a hefty whack for resealing and pressure testing. I forgot to mention that he surfs, and the bracelet finally came apart in the car just after he had been surfing; a lucky escape! I'll have to see if he'll let me borrow it to look at the bracelet - the broken-off bit left in the case did not look like part of a springbar to me, but haven't seen may broken ones!



> The bracelet on those is held on by a springbar, its a very short one as the lug width is 9.75mm.
> 
> the battery you need is a 344, make sure its the correct way round, + facing out.
> 
> if you've a case opener then it should cost less than a fiver all up.


Thanks for the battery details, Andy; I'd assumed from the size and weight of the watch that it was some kind of sealed lead-acid battery









cheers,

Tim


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

in_denial said:


> Thanks for the battery details, Andy; I'd assumed from the size and weight of the watch that it was some kind of sealed lead-acid battery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























good luck mate


----------

